# General > The Literature Network >  Double Posting 'Glitch'

## kiz_paws

As of late, we are experiencing this business of double posts. I suspect the reason for this is because after we respond to a thread, instead of our reply being posted, we are prompted by something like:

*An error has occurred*

or

*Please wait 30 seconds before posting...*

So we continue to try to post our reply to the thread; sometimes again and again, ergo the Double Posts.

Well, what I have discovered is that upon receiving one of these messages, I cursor to the top of the screen, to the selection *"Whats New"* and select that. In every case, my post HAS gone through... I don't _'listen'_ to the unnecessary prompt to wait 30 seconds.... 

Works every time. So no more double posts for me.

Very annoying, but a glitch in the system, je suppose.

Hope that this helps, even if it really doesn't make sense.
~K♥zzo

----------

